# caller id problem



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Still having problems with caller id on 625. Started with the 393 update. If any phone calls are from my local prefix, they do not show up. IF they are outside the local prefix, cell phone or long distance they are listed. Any ideas how to cure or who to complain too?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Have you called Dish to ask them about it? 1-800-333-3474.


----------



## WingNut (Sep 18, 2006)

Since the s/w update, I have NO caller ID at all on my 625. Its not a huge deal to me since its my GFs phone and I don't receive any calls. And the calls she receives are tele-marketers anyway (Only girl on earth that isn't on the national do-not-call list).

I do have the phoneline hooked up to a RCA wireless phonejack. And it does call out without any issues.


----------



## Fred Furd (Nov 29, 2005)

I've had my 625 for about a year, and the caller ID has never worked right. It shows maybe 10% of the calls I receive. I have talked to csr's several times about the problem, but they have been no help.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Fred Furd said:


> I've had my 625 for about a year, and the caller ID has never worked right. It shows maybe 10% of the calls I receive. I have talked to csr's several times about the problem, but they have been no help.


Fred,

You need to call Tech Support (NOT a CSR) and have them submit an "uncommon trends" report. The problem is most likely your local phone company (a timing issue) but DISH might be able to do some software changes to fix the problem.


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bill R said:


> Fred,
> 
> You need to call Tech Support (NOT a CSR) and have them submit an "uncommon trends" report. The problem is most likely your local phone company (a timing issue) but DISH might be able to do some software changes to fix the problem.


i'm with bellsouth and i'm having the same problem,reboot i get 2-3 then i have to reboot again if i want caller i.d to work again.it's either a 625 problem or a dish problem, the caller id on my phone picks up every call


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

army1 said:


> i'm with bellsouth and i'm having the same problem,reboot i get 2-3 then i have to reboot again if i want caller i.d to work again.it's either a 625 problem or a dish problem, the caller id on my phone picks up every call


My father is a DirecTV customer and he has a Direct/Tivo receiver. It never misses a Caller ID opportunity. Probably buggy software (once again) from the crack engineering staff at Dish.


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

mhowie said:


> My father is a DirecTV customer and he has a Direct/Tivo receiver. It never misses a Caller ID opportunity. Probably buggy software (once again) from the crack engineering staff at Dish.


ya i had directv for awhile, i had to send back 3 r-15's in a 1 month period
talk about junk.


----------



## PurpleRedbird (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the same problem and it's not my local phone company. I have a 501 and a 625 hooked up. The 501 always shows the call, but the 625 only does once in awhile. Not a big deal since we can flip over to the 501 to check, but it is rather annoying.


----------



## sweetladycola (Dec 5, 2006)

PurpleRedbird said:


> I have the same problem and it's not my local phone company. I have a 501 and a 625 hooked up. The 501 always shows the call, but the 625 only does once in awhile. Not a big deal since we can flip over to the 501 to check, but it is rather annoying.


Caller ID on DPP receivers won't work consistantly unless the system is grounded to the house electric. If it is grounded any other way that feature will either work randomly or not at all while it will work on non DPP receivers such as your 501


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Nothing has changed on my setup but the software version. My 625 worked on every call prior to the latest update. Now it will not work on any local phone call.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

Never a problem with caller id on my 625 with Vonage service. Just wish it had history. Directtivo however does not have caller id at all. 
Possibly different chipsets in these 625s?


----------

